# Appli sur les expo



## eleabarjavel (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 
je cherche une bonne appli référençant les expo/concert!.. sur Paris (au moins)
Je connais déjà Slash et Parisien Sortie mais ces appli ne permettent pas d'ajouter un événement à ses favoris (sauf erreur de ma part)  
Connaissez-vous une appli présentant cette fonctionnaliteé ?

Merci par avance


----------

